# insurance found out?



## Hsaid (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey, did any of you drivers out there never notified your insurance company you drive for uber or lyft to avoid paying more? if so, did your insurance find out on their own and how long did it take?


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Hsaid said:


> Hey, did any of you drivers out there never notified your insurance company you drive for uber or lyft to avoid paying more? if so, did your insurance find out on their own and how long did it take?


Troll.


----------



## Hsaid (Oct 26, 2017)

pismire said:


> Troll.


its actually a legit question, i have two friends who drive for uber and never told their own personal car insurance company, troll.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hsaid said:


> Hey, did any of you drivers out there never notified your insurance company you drive for uber or lyft to avoid paying more? if so, did your insurance find out on their own and how long did it take?


Usually, about 20 seconds into an accident investigation.

Then you lose your insurance and your insurer may choose not to cover your accident


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Hsaid said:


> its actually a legit question, i have two friends who drive for uber and never told their own personal car insurance company, troll.


It's a question for sure, but the legitimacy leaves somthing to be desired.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

In New York there is a law on the books that clearly states you are not allowed to operate a personal vehicle to transport people for payment either directly or indirectly without ride-sharing insurance. This is a New York state law. They don't say anything about ride-sharing, just can cover any vehicle for any purpose where you're using a personal car to make money. You can look it up under the New York state vehicle and traffic law ride-sharing insurance. Now, with that being said, Uber will be quick to tell you how great their insurance is when you have a passenger in the car, or going to get a passenger. But regardless of what Auburn tells you it is your insurance company who has the final say because they are the ones you signed on with. People have to use their head a little bit. If you drive a personal vehicle, even to deliver pizzas, you have to have insurance that covers that. If you run over somebody while you are delivering a pizza, and you got that big Pizza Hut sign in the window, and your personal insurance company would be on the hook for that $75,000 claim, do you think that they would be quick to pay it, or would they fight it and say you were using your vehicle for commercial purposes and therefore your insurance does not cover it? And believe me insurance companies got a hell of a lot more money than the poor sap who's delivering pizzas. Use your head people.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Tony can't find that law want to give us a link

Only law I find is that the TNC company that's ( uber & lyft ) must
Supply insurance for the TNC driver 
From the minute the app is on till app is off , different phase different amounts . like in phase. 1 no comp. Only liability.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Asked like a true blue insurance investigator....

Shut down


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

No there is no way for them to actually know it until you get into an accident and have to show your information. Then, at that point I'm sure you are royally screwed. You might as well bend over because you're about to get it from everybody. The PAX in your car will sue you, the people in the other car might too, your car insurance company will cancel you and not cover the accident and I'm sure Uber is gonna deactivate you. Adding rideshare to your existing insurance is only a little over 30 bucks a month. Basically an extra tank of gas. 

If you get a kick out of driving around illegally have at it. Just know if you get in an accident and get caught with no ride sharing insurance it's gonna hurt and they won't even lube you up it's gonna be raw and rugged.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Biggest problem is some states still don't have any company's offering rideshare insurance. Only commercial at $4000. And up. For pat timers thaws way to high.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

If you Google... New York state vehicle and traffic law... Type in for hire insurance requirements.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

This is the law in nys dmv.

According to NYS DMV LAW, Uber does not fall into the commerical group like taxi, bus, common carriers.

As you can see in paragraph 1692 general provisions.


nysenate.gov/legislation/laws/VAT/

this is a link to all requirements for TNC companys And TNC drivers insurance in NYS.






§ 1692. General provisions. 1. A TNC or a TNC driver shall not be deemed a common carrier, as defined in subdivision six of section two of the transportation law; a contract carrier of passengers by motor vehicle, as defined in subdivision nine of section two of the transportation law; or a motor carrier, as defined in subdivision seventeen of section two of the transportation law. Neither a TNC nor a TNC driver shall be deemed to provide taxicab or for-hire vehicle service while operating as a TNC or TNC driver pursuant to this article. Moreover, a TNC driver shall not be required to register the TNC vehicle such TNC driver uses for TNC prearranged trips as a commercial or for-hire vehicle, as set forth in article fourteen of this chapter.


here is the insurance that is needed.



§ 1693. Financial responsibility of transportation network companies. 1. A TNC driver, or TNC on the TNC driver's behalf through a group policy, shall maintain insurance that recognizes that the driver is a TNC driver and provides financial responsibility coverage:


(a) while the TNC driver is logged onto the TNC's digital network; and


(b) while the TNC driver is engaged in a TNC prearranged trip.


2. (a) The following automobile financial responsibility insurance requirements shall apply while a TNC driver is logged onto the TNC's digital network but is not engaged in a TNC prearranged trip: insurance against loss from the liability imposed by law for damages, including damages for care and loss of services, because of bodily injury to or death of any person, and injury to or destruction of property arising out of the ownership, maintenance, use or operation of a personal vehicle or vehicles within this state, or elsewhere in the United States in North America or Canada, subject to a limit, exclusive of interest and costs, with respect to each such occurrence, of at least seventy-five thousand dollars because of bodily injury to or death of one person in any one accident and, subject to said limit for one person, to a limit of at least one hundred fifty thousand dollars because of bodily injury to or death of two or more persons in any one accident, and to a limit of at least twenty-five thousand dollars because of injury to or destruction of property of others in any one accident, provided however, that such policy need not be for a period coterminous with the registration period of the personal vehicle insured, and coverage in satisfaction of the financial responsibility requirements set forth in section three thousand four hundred twenty of the insurance law, article fifty-one of the insurance law, and such other requirements or regulations that may apply for the purposes of satisfying the financial responsibility requirements with respect to the use or operation of a motor vehicle.


(b) The coverage requirements of paragraph (a) of this subdivision may be satisfied by any of the following:


(i) insurance maintained by the TNC driver; or


(ii) insurance provided through a group policy maintained by the TNC; or


(iii) a combination of subparagraphs (i) and (ii) of this paragraph.


3. (a) The following automobile financial responsibility insurance requirements shall apply while a TNC driver is engaged in a TNC prearranged trip: insurance against loss from the liability imposed by law for damages, including damages for care and loss of services, because of bodily injury to or death of any person, and injury to or destruction of property arising out of the ownership, maintenance, use, or operation of a specific personal vehicle or vehicles within this state, or elsewhere in the United States in North America or Canada, subject to a limit, exclusive of interest and costs, with respect to each such occurrence, of at least one million two hundred fifty thousand dollars because of bodily injury to or death of any person, and injury to or destruction of property provided however, that such policy need not be for a period coterminous with the registration period of the personal vehicle insured, and coverage in satisfaction of the financial responsibility requirements set forth in section three thousand four hundred twenty of the insurance law, article fifty-one of the insurance law; coverage provided in accordance with subsection (f) of section three thousand four hundred twenty of the insurance law, providing supplementary uninsured/underinsured motorist insurance for bodily injury, in the amount of one million two hundred fifty thousand dollars because of bodily injury to or death of any person in any one accident; and such other requirements or regulations that may apply for the purposes of satisfying the financial responsibility requirements with respect to the use or operation of a motor vehicle.


(b) The coverage requirements of paragraph (a) of this subdivision may be satisfied by any of the following:


(i) insurance maintained by the TNC driver; or


(ii) insurance provided through a group policy maintained by the TNC; or


(iii) a combination of subparagraphs (i) and (ii) of this paragraph.


4. A TNC shall, upon entering into a contractual agreement with a TNC driver, provide notice to the TNC driver that he or she may need additional insurance coverage including motor vehicle physical damage coverage as described in paragraph nineteen of subsection (a) of section one thousand one hundred thirteen of the insurance law if the TNC vehicle being used by the TNC driver is subject to a lease or loan. A TNC shall also post this notice on its website in a prominent place, and provide contact information for the department of financial services.


5. If insurance maintained by a TNC driver pursuant to subdivisions two and three of this section has lapsed or does not provide the required coverage, then the group policy maintained by a TNC shall provide the coverage required by this section beginning with the first dollar of a claim and have the duty to defend such claim.


6. Coverage under a group policy maintained by the TNC shall not be dependent on the denial of a claim by the insurer that issued the insurance policy used to register the TNC vehicle, nor shall that insurer be required to first deny a claim.


7. (a) Except as provided in paragraph (b) of this subdivision, a group policy maintained by a TNC pursuant to subparagraph (ii) of paragraph (b) of subdivisions two or three of this section shall be placed with an insurer authorized to write insurance in this state.


(b) If a TNC is unable to purchase a group policy pursuant to subparagraph (ii) of paragraph (b) of subdivisions two or three of this section because such insurance is unavailable from authorized insurers the TNC may acquire such group insurance with an excess line broker pursuant to section two thousand one hundred eighteen of the insurance law.


(c) The obligation to determine whether the insurance required by this section is unavailable from insurers authorized to write insurance in this state shall be made prior to the initial placement and at each renewal of a policy.


8. A TNC driver who, while operating a TNC vehicle was logged on to the TNC's digital network but not engaged in a TNC prearranged trip or was engaged in a TNC prearranged trip, and has in effect the insurance required pursuant to this article, shall not be deemed to be in violation of article six of this chapter during such time that he or she was logged on to the TNC's digital network but not engaged in a TNC prearranged trip or was engaged in a TNC prearranged trip.


9. A TNC driver shall carry proof of coverage satisfying subdivisions two and three of this section with him or her at all times during his or her use or operation of a TNC vehicle in connection with a TNC's digital network. Such proof of coverage shall be in such form as the commissioner shall prescribe, which may be in the form of an insurance identification card as defined in section three hundred eleven of this chapter. Any insurance identification card issued pursuant to the provisions of this article shall be in addition to the insurance identification card required pursuant to article six of this chapter, and nothing contained in this article shall be deemed to supersede the requirements of such article six. Whenever the production of an insurance identification card is required by law, a TNC driver shall (a) produce the insurance identification card issued pursuant to article six of this chapter and, (b) if such driver (i) was logged onto the TNC's digital network but not engaged in a TNC prearranged trip or (ii) was engaged in a TNC prearranged trip, such driver shall also produce the insurance identification card required pursuant to this article.


10. The superintendent of financial services is authorized to issue such rules and regulations necessary to implement this section.


11. The superintendent of financial services may promulgate regulations to address insurance coverage under this section and section sixteen hundred ninety-five of this article when a TNC driver uses multiple digital networks simultaneously.


12. Nothing in this section shall impose financial responsibility requirements upon any entities operating as vehicles for hire in a city with a population of one million or more.


13. An insurer shall not include a mandatory arbitration clause in a policy issued pursuant to this section. Nothing in this section supercedes the mandatory arbitration requirements contained in section five thousand one hundred five of the insurance law.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

That applies to drivers who work in New York City not Western New York. The TLC which stands for Taxi Limousine Commission over sees Uber in New York City but has no effect or any influence on Rochester, Buffalo, Albany or Syracuse or any other city outside the five boroughs. This is it exact example of proof that Uber overseas this site and puts these comments out to you drivers in effort to mislead you. Bottom line is you have an insurance policy with the insurance carrier. Those are the rules that you have to follow. They don't care about Uber, and Uber don't care about you.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

If you are talking about my post above . it's all about TNC Not TLC. LAWs and rules in NYS,. Not NYC and 5 boroughs they are TLC, the rest of NYS is TNC>


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

I am talking about a personal insurance policy. There is no carrier in Rochester Buffalo Syracuse or Albany that allows a personal vehicle to be used in a commercial manner. I don't care what uber tells you I don't care what kind of bs you think these drivers are covered under I care about who I make my payment to. That is the person I have to answer to. So you can put up any so-called document that you want but I know when I called my insurance carrier and they tell me no do not use your car for Uber or we will cancel your policy I tend to believe them more than I believe you.

And with that being said let me see you present a document from Farmers, Geico, Progressive, or All-State that tells the driver you are okay to use your personal vehicle to drive for Uber or Lyft. You are a uber employee. You are putting up a document that means absolutely nothing to somebody with a personal insurance policy. You are lying to the drivers the same way you lie and tell these drivers how they can make thousands of dollars every week with Uber or Lyft. Drivers aren't even making minimum wage driving for this crooked company. Or shall I say your company.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

yes there is no ride share insurance company yet in NYS. There are some that say they won't drop you if you do ride share, Liberty mut. State Farm , from what i under stand.
Geico policy states they won't cover you.

also im not an employee of uber or lyft or any other ride share company. 

you are the one that works for a taxi company trying to stop people from signing on . guess uber is killing you business upstate.

At the present time im not doing ride share anymore no money in it.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

You are absolutely right I do own a taxi and I also feel the hit that Uber has put on the industry here in Rochester New York. But I am also a very intelligent man. I used my second car to download The Uber app. I pick up Uber customers, offer them personal service at a discount rate, and then they become my customers. Right now I have secured 15 former Uber customers because I give them good service, and a flat rate that doesn't fluctuate all over the place like uber is dose.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Taxi Tony.

First off i’m happy that you found a way to make up some of the lost revenew you lost to uber & lyft.


The post that i did was to show the law in NYS for rideshare TNC .


I have never said not to get rideshare insurance. Only that in NYS you don’t need it.


I would get it if i could because what uber & lyft cover in the time app is on and no pax is not enough coverage for me.


Now no personal insurance company by law can drop you in NYS for doing TNC . They do not have to renew you . and they don't have to cover you when app is on. There's even a part of the law that states if you are in a accident you insurance company has the right to ask uber & lyft and any other ride share company , for you online records from 12 hours before and 12 hours after you accident. And the rideshare company has to give it to them. And if asked by your insurance company if you do rideshare you have to tell them, otherwise it is insurance fraud. To protect them from your claim.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

More of your mumbo jumbo BS. Show me a document from a major insurance provider in New York state, that being Farmers Progressive Geico or Allstate that says you are allowed to use your personal vehicle for a commercial business. Because uber ain't stupid, they know that you cannot be called an employee because by doing that there are certain obligations that they would have to meet. Therefore you are considered a subcontractor as far as the insurance companies go. And as a subcontractor you are not allowed to use a personal vehicle for commercial use without Commercial Insurance. When you take out a personal insurance policy on your car one of the first questions they ask you is what are you going to use the vehicle for? Now according to you, you seem to think that if you say I'm going to be a uber and a Lyft driver that they are going to write you a personal insurance policy? You can't be that immature to believe that. Let me tell you a short story that happened to a driver here in Rochester. It was a Sunday in September, a driver was using his car to go get a loaf of bread for Sunday morning for breakfast. He slid on some wet leaves when he approached a stop sign and ran his car into a tree. The next day he contacted his insurance company. They made arrangements to bring the car to the insurance adjuster to look at the damage. When he arrived at the adjuster, the adjuster noticed the Uber and Lyft stickers in his front windshield. The adjuster contacted the broker at the insurance company and informed him that this vehicle was being used for Uber or Lyft. 2 Days Later, the driver gets a letter from his insurance company telling him that his claim was being denied and his policy will be canceled for violating the terms of his policy. IE using his personal vehicle for commercial use. This is a story that has been going around in Rochester ever since over started here. Most of the drivers realize they are taking a risk by driving with Uber and Lyft because many drivers are getting caught and having their policies cancelled. Insurance companies are in the market to make money. If they can deny a claim, they will. Also, when you get your personal insurance policy cancelled, you must now obtain what is called high risk insurance. The cheapest starts at about $1700 a year. Maybe you better research your facts.

And just a quick other point to contradict what you say. You say they won't renew your policy. Well in July Uber will have been here for one year. According to you, insurance companies will refuse to renew your policy if you are a Uber or Lyft driver. So who is going to be driving for Uber or Lyft if insurance companies refuse to renew everybody's insurance policy? Are you telling me that all these drivers are going to commit insurance fraud and lie to the insurance company? Once again provide some documents instead of running your mouth.

And Jefo, if you think for one minute that nobody knows you are a uber employee you are out of your mind.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Here we go again . READ NYS LAW vehicle is not a commercial vehicle. So you do not have to have commercial insurance.


§ 1692. General provisions. 1. A TNC or a TNC driver shall not be deemed a common carrier, as defined in subdivision six of section two of the transportation law; a contract carrier of passengers by motor vehicle, as defined in subdivision nine of section two of the transportation law; or a motor carrier, as defined in subdivision seventeen of section two of the transportation law. Neither a TNC nor a TNC driver shall be deemed to provide taxicab or for-hire vehicle service while operating as a TNC or TNC driver pursuant to this article. Moreover, a TNC driver shall not be required to register the TNC vehicle such TNC driver uses for TNC prearranged trips as a commercial or for-hire vehicle, as set forth in article fourteen of this chapter.



This is the only insurance that is needed by NYS LAW

AS Far A personel Insurance letting you rise share or not like i’ve said before some drivers on here have said that they have Liberty Mut. , Allstate, State Farm, and they will not drop you.




TNC Insurance.

1693. Financial responsibility of transportation network companies. 1. A TNC driver, or TNC on the TNC driver's behalf through a group policy, shall maintain insurance that recognizes that the driver is a TNC driver and provides financial responsibility coverage:



(a) while the TNC driver is logged onto the TNC's digital network; and



(b) while the TNC driver is engaged in a TNC pre arranged trip.



2. (a) The following automobile financial responsibility insurance requirements shall apply while a TNC driver is logged onto the TNC's digital network but is not engaged in a TNC pre arranged trip: insurance against loss from the liability imposed by law for damages, including damages for care and loss of services, because of bodily injury to or death of any person, and injury to or destruction of property arising out of the ownership, maintenance, use or operation of a personal vehicle or vehicles within this state, or elsewhere in the United States in North America or Canada, subject to a limit, exclusive of interest and costs, with respect to each such occurrence, of at least seventy-five thousand dollars because of bodily injury to or death of one person in any one accident and, subject to said limit for one person, to a limit of at least one hundred fifty thousand dollars because of bodily injury to or death of two or more persons in any one accident, and to a limit of at least twenty-five thousand dollars because of injury to or destruction of property of others in any one accident, provided however, that such policy need not be for a period coterminous with the registration period of the personal vehicle insured, and coverage in satisfaction of the financial responsibility requirements set forth in section three thousand four hundred twenty of the insurance law, article fifty-one of the insurance law, and such other requirements or regulations that may apply for the purposes of satisfying the financial responsibility requirements with respect to the use or operation of a motor vehicle.



(b) The coverage requirements of paragraph (a) of this subdivision may be satisfied by any of the following:



(i) insurance maintained by the TNC driver; or



(ii) insurance provided through a group policy maintained by the TNC; or



(iii) a combination of subparagraphs (i) and (ii) of this paragraph.



3. (a) The following automobile financial responsibility insurance requirements shall apply while a TNC driver is engaged in a TNC pre arranged trip: insurance against loss from the liability imposed by law for damages, including damages for care and loss of services, because of bodily injury to or death of any person, and injury to or destruction of property arising out of the ownership, maintenance, use, or operation of a specific personal vehicle or vehicles within this state, or elsewhere in the United States in North America or Canada, subject to a limit, exclusive of interest and costs, with respect to each such occurrence, of at least one million two hundred fifty thousand dollars because of bodily injury to or death of any person, and injury to or destruction of property provided however, that such policy need not be for a period coterminous with the registration period of the personal vehicle insured, and coverage in satisfaction of the financial responsibility requirements set forth in section three thousand four hundred twenty of the insurance law, article fifty-one of the insurance law; coverage provided in accordance with subsection (f) of section three thousand four hundred twenty of the insurance law, providing supplementary uninsured/underinsured motorist insurance for bodily injury, in the amount of one million two hundred fifty thousand dollars because of bodily injury to or death of any person in any one accident; and such other requirements or regulations that may apply for the purposes of satisfying the financial responsibility requirements with respect to the use or operation of a motor vehicle.



(b) The coverage requirements of paragraph (a) of this subdivision may be satisfied by any of the following:



(i) insurance maintained by the TNC driver; or



(ii) insurance provided through a group policy maintained by the TNC; or



(iii) a combination of subparagraphs (i) and (ii) of this paragraph.



4. A TNC shall, upon entering into a contractual agreement with a TNC driver, provide notice to the TNC driver that he or she may need additional insurance coverage including motor vehicle physical damage coverage as described in paragraph nineteen of subsection (a) of section one thousand one hundred thirteen of the insurance law if the TNC vehicle being used by the TNC driver is subject to a lease or loan. A TNC shall also post this notice on its website in a prominent place, and provide contact information for the department of financial services.



5. If insurance maintained by a TNC driver pursuant to subdivisions two and three of this section has lapsed or does not provide the required coverage, then the group policy maintained by a TNC shall provide the coverage required by this section beginning with the first dollar of a claim and have the duty to defend such claim.



6. Coverage under a group policy maintained by the TNC shall not be dependent on the denial of a claim by the insurer that issued the insurance policy used to register the TNC vehicle, nor shall that insurer be required to first deny a claim.



7. (a) Except as provided in paragraph (b) of this subdivision, a group policy maintained by a TNC pursuant to subparagraph (ii) of paragraph (b) of subdivisions two or three of this section shall be placed with an insurer authorized to write insurance in this state.



(b) If a TNC is unable to purchase a group policy pursuant to subparagraph (ii) of paragraph (b) of subdivisions two or three of this section because such insurance is unavailable from authorized insurers the TNC may acquire such group insurance with an excess line broker pursuant to section two thousand one hundred eighteen of the insurance law.



(c) The obligation to determine whether the insurance required by this section is unavailable from insurers authorized to write insurance in this state shall be made prior to the initial placement and at each renewal of a policy.



8. A TNC driver who, while operating a TNC vehicle was logged on to the TNC's digital network but not engaged in a TNC pre arranged trip or was engaged in a TNC pre arranged trip, and has in effect the insurance required pursuant to this article, shall not be deemed to be in violation of article six of this chapter during such time that he or she was logged on to the TNC's digital network but not engaged in a TNC pre arranged trip or was engaged in a TNC pre arranged trip.



9. A TNC driver shall carry proof of coverage satisfying subdivisions two and three of this section with him or her at all times during his or her use or operation of a TNC vehicle in connection with a TNC's digital network. Such proof of coverage shall be in such form as the commissioner shall prescribe, which may be in the form of an insurance identification card as defined in section three hundred eleven of this chapter. Any insurance identification card issued pursuant to the provisions of this article shall be in addition to the insurance identification card required pursuant to article six of this chapter, and nothing contained in this article shall be deemed to supersede the requirements of such article six. Whenever the production of an insurance identification card is required by law, a TNC driver shall (a) produce the insurance identification card issued pursuant to article six of this chapter and, (b) if such driver (i) was logged onto the TNC's digital network but not engaged in a TNC prearranged trip or (ii) was engaged in a TNC prearranged trip, such driver shall also produce the insurance identification card required pursuant to this article.



10. The superintendent of financial services is authorized to issue such rules and regulations necessary to implement this section.



11. The superintendent of financial services may promulgate regulations to address insurance coverage under this section and section sixteen hundred ninety-five of this article when a TNC driver uses multiple digital networks simultaneously.



12. Nothing in this section shall impose financial responsibility requirements upon any entities operating as vehicles for hire in a city with a population of one million or more.



13. An insurer shall not include a mandatory arbitration clause in a policy issued pursuant to this section. Nothing in this section supercedes the mandatory arbitration requirements contained in section five thousand one hundred five of the insurance law.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

I have provide documents. Now why don't you provide some to back up all your "BS". Mr. taxi man.
Now i'm done with you the taxi troll. Beleive what you want.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Jefo said:


> I have provide documents. Now why don't you provide some to back up all your "BS". Mr. taxi man.
> Now i'm done with you the taxi troll. Beleive what you want.


Please, post your full personal auto liability insurance policy for us to see. All of the above that you posted means absolutely nothing to a personal auto insurance provider. That is only NY law relating to TNC, not to personal auto insurance. That only says (paraphrasing) that a TNC driver does not have to use a commercial registered vehicle, they can use a personal vehicle.

AGAIN, the issue is the language in your personal auto insurance policy. Most if not all personal auto insurance policies SPECIFICLLY state that the insured vehicle CAN NOT BE USED for commercial purposes.

OH, and by the way, according to NY CITY law, ANY TNC driver MUST HAVE COMMERCIAL Vehicle Liability Insurance, even for personal vehicles used for TNC purposes.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Big John in NYC its TLC not TNC and you need commercial insurance. Long island and upstate According to NY law. uber must provided insurance as long as app is on. Yes you must maintain personal insurance when app is off. My insurance will not cover you if you rideshare. As far as I know most insurance company's will not cover you when rideshare. Some driver on here and that I've met say that Allstate .statefarm and liberty mutual. Will not drop you if you do rideshare .


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Jefo said:


> Big John in NYC its TLC not TNC and you need commercial insurance. Long island and upstate According to NY law. uber must provided insurance as long as app is on. Yes you must maintain personal insurance when app is off. My insurance will not cover you if you rideshare. As far as I know most insurance company's will not cover you when rideshare. Some driver on here and that I've met say that Allstate .statefarm and liberty mutual. Will not drop you if you do rideshare .


Since it is quite clear you are contradicting yourself, it clearly appears that you are the one to be ignored.

But thanks for playing.


----------



## Jefo (Dec 18, 2017)

Show me where i have contradicted my self. All i've added to these threads are what NYS law is as far as TNC & TLC.

A Side note i have no idea what ride share & insurance law is in any other states both ride share and personal insurance varies by state.
if you want to ignore me go ahead i know what i've said and the law in my state.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

I like to photograph their cars and send the pics to Insirance Fraud hotline.
Most rideshare scum don’t have proper insurance.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Disney does that all the major resorts.


----------

